

Monica Lewinsky: The price of shame - analyst74
https://www.ted.com/talks/monica_lewinsky_the_price_of_shame?language=en#t-480233

======
dreamweapon
Monica is really awesome. And deserves to be listened to.

~~~
chaosfactor
This talk is fantastic.

